# Boy?.... or Girl?



## Citrusy (Aug 2, 2011)

I just bought this little fish today. I bought it at Petsmart, couldn't resist... it? It's in a 10 gallon tank. Divided in half. On the other side is another Betta, and roaming around somewhere is a mystery snail. The lid on this fishs cup said Dragon Scale Betta. Nothing else... no male or female printed anywhere on it. Nothing but the Dragon Scale. So I really don't know what kind of Betta it is... Can anyone give me any idea? My male is flaring and flashing his fins and before I put this other fish in he never did anything. But the new fish I bought just looks at him, won't flare, won't flash fins, just looks at him. So I can't tell if it's a male or female by the "beard" and it's mostly white so I can't tell if it has the little white dot underneath or not...


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Yep hes a male dragon HMPk :-D
The reason hes not flaring could be because he is intimidated by the other fish. Probably because hes just moved in and hasn't set up a territory. 
Submissive males will not flare at a more agressive male.


----------



## DNangel (Aug 11, 2011)

Trilobite, one question...i wanted to add, because i asked this same question. Will the fish's fins get bigger over time, or will they just stay the same size?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

They should stay the same since hes a short finned (plakat) male. 
He looks fullgrown


----------



## DNangel (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh, ok thanx for the info. Thats pretty small o: .


----------



## Citrusy (Aug 2, 2011)

Dang. I was hoping it was a female. Thanks for the info though!  Now I can name him accordingly. lol.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

First picture I saw my first thought was "Female. Totally." Then the 2nd picture and 3rd came up and nope. Its a Dragon, like Trilobite said.

I thought for sure you were in Southern California, there is a PetSmart here that had a Dragon that looked just like him, who I haven't seen the past few times I've been there. I though you adopted him  but if you're in NorCal, I guess thats impossible. lol


----------



## Citrusy (Aug 2, 2011)

Lol. It wasn't me that adopted the one you saw. I like about 2 hours away from the oregon border.


----------

